# jd x728



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

I love the way this rigg processes grass. I dont love the process of changing a belt when it goes bad. I love the speed and stability. I dont like the many times its been into the shop in 40 hours. It is rugged and seems to with stand my abuse. It is quirky and over heats easily. Dont like the price. Worst thing about it is its mot really a deere. Its a yanmar.

Disappointed in deere


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Should have posted this to the current thread about JD. 

Per the specs, this model had a V-twin gas engine. I was unaware Yanmar made gas engines or v-twins. Is there a Yanmar ID tag on the engine? Should be if they made it.

The trans is likely a Tuff-Torque which is owned by Yanmar but I don't know if there is a tag with Yanmar's name on it.

Can you clarify your comments?

Yanmar has made a lot of tractors for JD over the last 3 decades and supplied diesel engines for models JD built. Personally I'd not have ANY issues for Yanmar components or assembled models built for JD.


----------

